# الواقيات المطاطية أو المساند أو الحواجز elastomeric fender units للأرصفة النفطية.



## رمزة الزبير (2 ديسمبر 2011)

واقيات الأرصقة النفطية:

الواقيات المطاطية أو المساند أو الحواجز elastomeric fender units 
تشكل وحدات من المطاط التي تمتص طاقة الرسو بحكم العمل المطلوب لتشويه مطاطيا لها عن طريق الضغط، والانحناء أو القص أو مزيج من هذه الآثار.

وظيفة هذا النظام هو حماية هيكل الرصيف ضد الأضرار الناجمة عن اقتراب السفن، الرسو جنبا إلى جنب أو ترك الرصيف والحد من قوات رد الفعل على بدن السفينة إلى قيم مقبولة.

مجموعة من أنظمة الواقيات المتاحة سواء من حيث الخصائص والغرض هي تصنع أنواع لإعتبارات والاختيار .يجب أن تأخذ في الاعتبار العوامل التالية.
أ) قوي رد الفعل المقبولة والانحرافات في كل رصيف وهيكل بدن السفينة. الإنشاءات الحديدية فإنه من الضروري أن يولى اهتمام خاص لحدود انحراف على الأرصفة تحمل خطوط الأنابيب ، والرافعات وshiploaders.
ب) أنواع وأشكال بدن السفن.
ج) أن تمتص الطاقة من قبل حاجز مراعاة لظروف الموقع ونهج الرصيف وطريقة عمله.
د) ليكون استيعاب مجموعة واسعة من المد والجزر وfreeboards السفن.
ه) حدود مقبولة لبعد المسافة بين الرصيف ومواجهة الجانب من البدن بعد السفينة الراسية في ما يتعلق أذرع شحن النفط، االروافع ومعدات مماثلة.
تصميم نظام الواقيات يجب أن تكون متكامل مع بنية الرصيف وليس كل أنواع الواقيات متوافقة مع جميع أنواع هيكل.

المشاكل : 
بالرغم من أن التصميم قد يكون مطبقاً للمواصفات إلا أن كثرة أصطدام النواقل بالأرصفة النفطية مشكلة حقيقية ومتكررة مما يرتب عليها إحداث أضرار بالواقيات قد تكون أسبابها عائدة إلى الآتي:
‌ب.	عدم الإلتزام بأسس التراكي طبقاً للمعايير البريطانية ((BS-6349-PART 4 والأساس التصميمي للرصيف والتي تنص على الآتي:
	عند دخول الناقلة للميناء يتم إيقاف محركاتها بالكامل بعيداً عن المنصة.
	يتم جرها بقوارب الإرساء حتى توازي المنصة وعلى مسافة محددة.
	يتم جرها بحبال الربط أو القوارب وببطء شديد بحيث لا تتجاوز سرعة الجر (0.1 m/s ( للنواقل التي حمولتها عن 35,000 طن متري ،و(0.15 m/s ( للنواقل التي حمولتها من 2,000 إلى 5,000 طن متري (هذا هو الأساس التصميمي لمعدل امتصاص الصدمات للمساند المطاطية).
	عند الاقتراب من ملامسة الواقي يجب أن يكون التلامس هادئ جداً وبمعني أخر بدون إرتطام.
	الإلتزام بزاوية التراكي والتي لا تتعدي 6 درجات.
	ضرورة مراعاة أية بروزات في جسم الناقلة حتى لا يحدث احتكاك بأجزاء الرصيف عند التراكي.


أخيراً أتمني من كل من لديه خبرة في هذا الموضوع المشاركة بهذه الصفحة لتعم الفائدة على الجميع.

أرفق ملف:
BS 6349-4: 1994.
Maritime structures —
Part 4: Code of practice for design of fendering and mooring systems


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*موضوع هام جدا وممتاز شكرا لصاحب الموضوع على تعبه الف شكر*


----------

